# Skye



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

Beatuful colouring


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Very pretty dogs you have there.


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Lovely pictures!  She really is one pretty girlie


----------

